# Thousand Sons Bloggage



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thousand Sons Blog: Latest Update 2/10*

So, I'm starting work a new 40k army for an upcoming progressive campaign.

The rules simply being: Paint and Play something you've never done before.

After much thought and deliberation I settled for Chaos Space Marines. They strike me as having the greatest potential for fun and bonkers conversion ideas.

What should in theory follow will be a project log that follows the army as it grows from 500 to 1250 over the campaign, to 3000 as my final goal.

I started painting last week and this is the early stage stuff I have so far. 

The plan is to paint the entire army without the use of metallic paint which should force my hand at trying NMM for once. 

Enjoy.

Chaos Marine Squad:








and closer look









Still have a lot of work to do on these guys. Need to bore out the gun barrels, do the bone sections and decide how the hell I want to base the the army.

Their Rhino:









Bonus points if you recognise the symbol on the top hatch.

And a quick peek at the very very very beginnings of my Scorcerers. Being Thousand Sons themed, I need a boat load of these. I'm playing with the idea of making a scorcerer unit as a zerker unit. All hopped on warptime frenzied out psykers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Amazing work so far.

I especially like the floating Sorcerers.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work, I really love the colour scheme.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow they look awesome, you should be proud. Can't wait to see more mate :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, i love the colour scheme and I'm glad someone else has used the DA veterans as sorcerers.

+rep

Rev


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice conversions, +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While they do indeed look awesome, I am not sure that they could be called Tsons with the quartered scheme. That said, I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback so far guys. 

I did some more green stuff work on the Scorcerers last night / this morning, not happy with one of them so he'll need to be redone. 

Will post some more pics when I finish work tonight.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are really cool, i've used DA vetran models for my sorcerors as well though mine don't float and are the old metal models. I've never liked the whole "we're egyptian based" thing the TS boxes have going. I really like the colours, it's nice to see some vibrant csm's most seem to be very dark and moody. I'd agree that you should probabley change their name...i don't think you can get away with claiming a colourscheme this unique belongs to an existing army. 

Maybe something like tyhe Brotherhood of Change or some such.

Oh btw zombie hands make awesome spellcaster hands as they are usually grasping/casting.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Playing with "The Infernal Council of the Lord of Nine" as a name.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is an awesome name!!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Is that an H.P. Lovecraft esq Cthulu rune on top of the Rhino?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are beautiful mate, very unique :victory:

Have to add another +rep for the scheme.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Justindkates said:


> Is that an H.P. Lovecraft esq Cthulu rune on top of the Rhino?


Nope...

first correct answer gets a juicy 12 rep


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! The chaos sorcerers/zerkers conversions look GREAT! Keep up the good work and I love your colour scheme. I can't really say anything constructive except... KEEP IT UP


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

as promised. Here's the latest work on the scorcerers

First up: Flaming sword and book








I'm not sure I like this sword this is the 2nd one I tried, the first was just flames up one edge billowing away and it looked a little better. I may just scrap the sword completely and give him a fist full of fire.

2 handed staff









book and force blast hand








not sure if the missile launcher hand as a caster hand is over-used just yet. It's a regular sight but it's still cool.

Flaming hands








I love LOVE! how this turned out. Definitely my favourite one I've made so far.

Staff + Hand of fire


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

forgot one.

HADOKEN!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

NO WAY!
HADOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!
greatest. Model. Ever.

I love this thread more than I love nachos. And that's a LOT.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Some updates on my Rhino.

Rhino:










and the pimpage!!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice!  Pimp your ride goes 40k; how's the sound system?

I like the paint scheme, good to see a variation with them as they often all look the same no matter who paints them.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

squeek said:


> Very nice!  Pimp your ride goes 40k; how's the sound system?


working on some Landraider doom siren / dirge caster plans at the moment if I can find a decent set of mini speakers and a workable mount for an ipod nano.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are simply stunning models. I love the paint scheme, the rhino looks fantastic, and those sorcerors are brilliant. I assume you are going to model a ball of fire between the Ryu/Ken sorceror?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> These are simply stunning models. I love the paint scheme, the rhino looks fantastic, and those sorcerors are brilliant. I assume you are going to model a ball of fire between the Ryu/Ken sorceror?


Aye. They should all have something on fire when they're finished


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT these are impressive. Everything, the paint job, pimped rhino, gs work(particularly the flames and the faces) bits selection, conversions....the list goes on. This is the most original tzeench csm force i have seen. Truly outstanding.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, i'll saying it again, these are awesome, and that pimped rhino... haha

anyway, have more rep!

Rev


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> Flaming sword and book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flames do look a little too busy to me, so I would side with replacing them.



Whizzwang said:


> 2 handed staff


Impressive pose.



Whizzwang said:


> book and force blast hand


Stop! According to RAW....



Whizzwang said:


> HADOKEN!


Superb hand conversion.



Whizzwang said:


> working on some Landraider doom siren / dirge caster plans at the moment if I can find a decent set of mini speakers and a workable mount for an ipod nano.


Will you be playing rock or something more disturbing?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Quick update before I run off to work.

Doing a little work on my Daemon Prince.

Started out thinking I'd give him feathery wings for Tzeentch but wasn't too happy with the positioning on them. All the decent sized feather wings are spred and they look shit when you bend them to fold them up. Kairod wings were an option, but it's a bit much to spend on just a set of wings.

Settled on more screaming faces to fit in with the marines and the front of the rhino.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice, you made The 2nd lamest Chaos Army, look pretty nice!

Nice scheme going on :3 Hard for me to appreciate it, seeing as I hate Thousand Sons. :laugh:

+Rep all the same.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

ROT said:


> Nice, you made The 2nd lamest Chaos Army, look pretty nice!
> 
> Nice scheme going on :3 Hard for me to appreciate it, seeing as I hate Thousand Sons. :laugh:
> 
> +Rep all the same.


Khornate rep is the tastiest. All going ahead as planned.:taunt:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

on the one with the missile hand, have you thought about gluing parts of paperclips onto it to represent lightning? i did that on a model many many moons ago and it looks pretty good


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very very nice work so far


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> ...more screaming faces to fit in with the marines and the front of the rhino.


Very impressive!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> on the one with the missile hand, have you thought about gluing parts of paperclips onto it to represent lightning? i did that on a model many many moons ago and it looks pretty good


It's all about the fire on these guys, and yup, I have a fireball in the works k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I may steal the wings idea from you


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Daemon Prince wings are finished as far as the green stuff phase goes. 

Will endeavour to get him finished this week










I have no idea why the image is a monster size if you click "view actual size"

edit: just noticed the C:SM squad leader is in that photo too. The sword is my first attempt at NMM


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i think i just nerdgasmed :O


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Fully finished squad 1 + transport. Will do a "pose" picture when I finish painting some scenery. Tau + Necron trophy heads won't get painted properly until i beat those respective armies and I'll match the colour scheme of my opponent's models.










Slight yellow tint to the light as my millionwatt white light bulb has gone so I had to use a house lamp instead.

EDIT: shit shit shit shit shit. I haven't done the bastarding headlights on the rhino.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> i think i just nerdgasmed :O


Same here. That finished unit looks epic. I can't wait to see the daemon prince painted up 

Skar


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> EDIT: shit shit shit shit shit. I haven't done the bastarding headlights on the rhino.



Thanks for making me chuckle :grin: I can appreciate the annoyance of posting pics and seeing a big glaring error 

Thanks for the great looking army shot too!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ver Cool! Not a HUGE fan of the paint scheme but its very clean and stands out which is always enjoyable to play and play against. Love the converting very Tzeenchy! I may also be stealing some of your ideas and love the GS work on that DP I am actually interested in seeing your paint scheme on that DP.

+rep!

Keep it up!

Chaosftw


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

here's a quick teaser for the Daemon Prince.

Will be painting the skin as a star field... watch this space.


----------



## Dan1111 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Whizzwang,

Would you mind letting me know how you did the bone on the helmets?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I just use the 3 brown foundations when I paint bone.

Calthan
Calthan + Khemri 50/50
Khemri
Khemri + Dheneb 50/50
Dheneb

Highlight with white on the edges.


I'll do a proper tutorial with pics later. Have the day off tomorrow


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember you talking about making this army, finally found this thread...

HOLY CRAP that looks amazing!!

All my reps are belong to you


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Can we get a better shot of the rune on the rhino please?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the central logo at the top is the sign for Aries but that's the only Astrology one i can see (hard to tell what the top left is though) other then that i would assume some sort of occolt logo's. A couple look like they are from the necronomicon or dragon rouge texts but they aren't exactly the same.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

lord marcus said:


> Can we get a better shot of the rune on the rhino please?


of course you can.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

started work on the DP skin.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

really nice work painting looks amazing


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its not often I get the pleasure of seeing CSM in halved or quartered colour schemes (the cabbage has some Green and Blue Alpha Legion in the Gallery which are quite nice,) so mucho Kudos.

These are brilliant and carried off very well indeed and then the DP is brewing a storm of awesome. I can't wait to see how he comes along.

I have got to remember to rate the thread, +Reppage .


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that DP is looking like it is going to be just an awesome piece of awesomeness. I am loving many of the ideas that you are using.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely Frigging fantastic. It keeps getting better.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude. I want to do a halfed scheme for my Chaos now , this looks very very nice if I may say so myself. 

+REp!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Just great! This looks like it is going to be a magnificent piece of work!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Apologies for the slow updates this week. I originally intended to post something every day but work has got on top of me at the moment.

Finally have a proper day off tomorrow and will try and get the DP finished.

The skin is pretty much done, wings are finished as is the armour. just need to do the yeloow trim and the details.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

few pics before I start for the day.

DP wings:













"I can haz kittycism... lookin gud so far human"













"Wurk in progress... kum bak laterz"


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, those wings are really special. The subtle conversion with the gradient looks stunning.

Looking forward to seeing him finished :victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Those wings look wicked! and that cat looks life like! How did you get all that detail?

cant wait to see this guy finished!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb graduation on the wings.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Daemon Prince is pretty much done. Just need to do the puddle on his base and grass it.

Back:









Front:









Left:









Right:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

oh my... new pants needed


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Mighty impressive work.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful! That model is fantastic!

Chaosftw


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Prospero MUST BURN!! lol jk great models bro keep up the good work


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work on the DP. I'd rep you but I have to spread it around a bit.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

totally amazing dude love the work and the scheme.. i have to ask how you gs'd those flames i have been trying to gs some and i cant find the right technique any tips or tricks?

oh fyi rep-a-fied


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is some stellar work. Fantastic conversions and painting. The DP is by far my favorite. Air brush on the wings, right? If not then that is twice as pro as it was before, because I can't imagine doing something that amazing by hand. Excellent work!!

+rep


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

PapaSmurf said:


> Air brush on the wings, right? If not then that is twice as pro as it was before, because I can't imagine doing something that amazing by hand. Excellent work!!


100% hand painted my friend. Took bloody ages.



Azwraith said:


> i have to ask how you gs'd those flames i have been trying to gs some and i cant find the right technique any tips or tricks?



I'm building a list of "cool stuff people like that they want a tutorial on" and I'll post some guides up when I finish the first 500points.

I'm on a tight timetable to get them done before the 29th for a tournament.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

totally fair enough dude ill be looking out for those tuts.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

:shok: then you are pro. Amazing work!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

still cant wait for the finishe daemon prince! =)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it is done... other then some minor basing


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> still cant wait for the finishe daemon prince! =)





ChaosFTW said:


> I think it is done... other then some minor basing


This....

puddle is at home slowly drying, trying to make it look like oil with the wghole swirly blues and purples yet shiny thing. Will put picsa up later when I get in from work. aft that it's just a bit of grass, black the edge of the base and take a photo of it not sat on my desk full of shit.

Next up...... Plastic Havoks


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry, been away for a few days and somehow managed to mish the daemon prince pics XD could you add 'green lightningy thingy' to your list of uber cool tutorial stuff please?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> sorry, been away for a few days and somehow managed to mish the daemon prince pics XD could you add 'green lightningy thingy' to your list of uber cool tutorial stuff please?


Consider it added. Though there is a FANTASTIC tutorial for lightning in this months white dwarf. Or maybe last months. I dunno, it was definitely the last 2 somewhere.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Was going to put a couple of plastic Havoks together and then had a brainwve as to how I could some Obliterators.

Bastard huge possessed heavy weapons!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good thus far. I like the "change" concept that it looks like your going for with the possessed bits.

Chaosftw


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

That is so cool. I love the wings on the DP.
That Havoc looks really cool with the possessed re-loading arms.

P.S. That kitty made me go "awww" as soon as I saw that picture. Tell it I love it for me


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> Was going to put a couple of plastic Havoks together and then had a brainwve as to how I could some Obliterators.
> 
> Bastard huge possessed heavy weapons!!


An innovative design.

It is good to see Obliterators that are not based on a Terminator frame.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Good news guys. 2 days off in a row starting tomorrow. Will do the plastic havoks.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

With your facility, I can't wait to see how those turn out.

That's pretty brilliant by the way. 

Chaos lords get daemon weapons. Vehicles and chaos marines can be powered or possessed by daemons. It makes absolute sense that Obliterators could gets daemon powered cannons, or more precisely are marines wielding daemon-cannons.

I don't know if anyone has done it before, but if so I haven't seen it!

Cheers,
K


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Whizzwang received his massive batch of LED's today and discovered the 3v batteries he's using fit in a 25mm base.... OH YES!!!

Erm, anyway, I'm supposed to be painting, not making my plasma cannon light up. Updates later.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Whizzwang received his massive batch of LED's today and discovered the 3v batteries he's using fit in a 25mm base.... OH YES!!!
> 
> Erm, anyway, I'm supposed to be painting, not making my plasma cannon light up. Updates later.


all im going to say about that is wtf, your army on the whole amazing although i didnt like the scheme at first you make it work.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the halfed paint scheme. Very nice choice of colours and I can't wait to see the sorcerors with a lick of paint on em.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> Erm, anyway, I'm supposed to be painting, not making my plasma cannon light up. Updates later.



oh you tease :blush:

Loving this log at the moment, the possessed havoks are very innovative oblits, can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

This must be the cooolest CSMs i have ever seen! I love the way you paint them, and your sorcerers! Was a little bit unsure about the havoc, but it sure turns out cool when you paint it! Keep on the good work! 

+rep

Anyways... Do you have to be a supporter to receive marks and such?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

You daemon Prince is truly amazing. So are your CSMs and you Rhino. And even as the Havoks may not look big enough in my mind to play the role of Oblits, the idea is very nice.
Did you do a tutorial on those flames? You may think they are overdone, but I LOVE them!

+rep By the way :victory:
EDIT: sadly, looks like I already reped you not so long ago...I will give moar ASAP.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I LOVE the skin of the deamon prince. You have some real skills there. Your conversions are fantastic and I am massively impressed by your sculpting. +rep for sure and keep up the good work!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll have to project log some more stuff, the feedback here has been awesome. Cheers for all the encouragement guys. 

Will have the actual havoks up in the next few days, and then on to the oblits


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Just gotta say I love the star field on the DP's skin and the lightning on his sword. This is the kind of stuff that pushes me to try new ideas/techniques.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I must say that having just found this I am thoroughly impressed with the creative shizzle going on in here!

Much reppage to you sir!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I kinda re-activated my WoW account, hence the lack of updates this week.

Have a 12 hour painting fest planned with some guys tomorrow, not near my PC so will try and get some new stuff up for you when I get back in.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> I kinda re-activated my WoW account, hence the lack of updates this week.
> 
> Have a 12 hour painting fest planned with some guys tomorrow, not near my PC so will try and get some new stuff up for you when I get back in.


I should -Rep you for getting back into wow.  Its a life killer dont do it man!!!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya, don't play WoW. Its a terrible thing. Anyways, great work on the models so far! They look great!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

hey now,
A healthy mix of TT gaming and WoW is fine. Just dont stick to it too much.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Havoks are all done. first 500 points is ready for tomorrow. Will keep a log of all the games I do and write some battle reports.

Here's an army shot of everything so far.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow rules damn you all for slagging it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Whizzwang, If you lose with that army I may need to hit you. (no pressure)

if you have a nice painted army do all your units have with out number? or like 2 lives?

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing how you do. Painted armies always do better anyways. So, you're all good. Have fun man!


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Whizzwang, If you lose with that army I may need to hit you. (no pressure)
> 
> if you have a nice painted army do all your units have with out number? or like 2 lives?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you may need to limber up, my orks did me proud 

Also just to say this army is fantastically painted and you dont know what your missing not being able the admire the DP up close

Very nice job and a great game, looking forward to the 750pts


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup. Too many Orks. Not enough Guns for me in 500.

Come 750 though, you're going down.

Battle reports will go up tomorrow when I have the day off.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Whizzwang said:


> Yup. Too many Orks. Not enough Guns for me in 500.
> 
> Come 750 though, you're going down.
> 
> Battle reports will go up tomorrow when I have the day off.


There are more to come, and maybe some armour for my warboss this time.

I look for to it, and to reading the reports.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Man your stuff looks awesome, love the Sorcerors (especially the floating ones.)
And that Rhino that has been pimped is very cool too.

Have some very well earned +rep.


----------



## Zorlax7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just went through your pics and now have the urge to go out and start a CSM army. Damn you for making me want to play marines in any form!!!

Your work truly is amazing though and I love seeing what you have done.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

The colour scheme is really unusual but also very impressive. I really like what you've done here. 

This in particular was really impressive. 

Ps, if you can actually manage to incorporate LED lights into your miniatures, i'll be very impressed.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any updates planned soon?


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I like how you utilized the GW CSM modeling techniques, I see the putty was used on the front side of the Rhino to make those "tormented faces", very well done and a striking scheme. A full army like this would be too epic, I also like the DA as Sorcerers. I'm using those robes as my CSM Chosen


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Love the colour scheme on these! Looking forward to seeing some more.

Rev


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, this is still getting some love eh?

I've had a break from the hobby for a while, but I've picked up my brushes again recently.

I've been toying with the idea of doing commission army work so I'm painting up a Grey Knight army to sell to see if it's a viable option.

I'll have pics of that up shortly (2 days in and I've done 15 grey knights and a dreadknight already)

Once that's finished I'll come back to these guys (I have a scorcerer on bike you guys haven't seen yet that's quite cool and I'm thinking of spiking up a Stormraven) I'm probably going to throw into that armies on parade thing.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just skimmed through the entire thread. Normally I hate Chaos paint schemes but this is fantastic. I love your Greenstuff work too. Kudos mate. I would give you some +rep but I need to spread the love.


----------

